# Wanted R35 GTR 2011-2012 px with Porsche macan turbo



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello everyone,

iam currently on the look out out for a R35 GTR 2011-2012, ideally under 50k miles full history can be modified (litchfield)/ unmodified. I like the standard look and the only colour I don’t think I would have is red.

ive got a Porsche Macan Turbo 2015, it’s white with red leather, and it’s pretty much fully loaded. I do have it advertised but just thought I would try my luck.

if you have something you think would be of interest let me know and I can give you full details of my car and some pics.

regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your best bet is to cash your motor in then you have the full market to deal with.

Good luck


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Skint said:


> Your best bet is to cash your motor in then you have the full market to deal with.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks I probably will end up doing that just thought I would try my luck as it is a gtr I want.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

List it on eBay and autotrader, should sell ok.


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Skint said:


> List it on eBay and autotrader, should sell ok.


I’ll have to give that a go this week. Getting a bit excited to get Godzilla on my driveway


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

We buy any car seems to be paying out well at the moment. Worth getting them to give you a price for it


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

TREG said:


> We buy any car seems to be paying out well at the moment. Worth getting them to give you a price for it


I have priced it on there it does seem pretty good but I’ve got winter wheels, it’s been ceramic coated and it has a massive spec much better than a lot of the other macans out there, I wouldn’t be able to them to price these things in so I would rather try and get a private sale.
I will try giving them a call and see if I can get them to increase the offer they have given me online may change things.


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

TREG said:


> We buy any car seems to be paying out well at the moment. Worth getting them to give you a price for it


Thanks


----------



## Shillu (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi all, I am no longer looking for a car.


----------

